

Ask HN: Terms of Service and Privacy Policy - Eugene3v

Hi Everyone !<p>I need to create a privacy policy and a terms of service for my web app. I googled the issue and discovered that there are some free online tools that will generate those for you. I was wondering if someone has any experience with those. At the same time I would appreciate if someone can recommend a good template for those two documents. General thoughts and inpput on the subject is welcomed as well.<p>Thank you.
======
DanielStraight
Model it after Tarsnap: <http://www.tarsnap.com/legal.html>

Tarsnap has the best legal pages I've ever seen.

------
Eugene3v
Anyone else? To all the founders, how did you compile your privacy and tos ?
Did everyone turn to lawyers for this?

